# Adobe Encor - Menu buttons selber machen?



## Markus_kl (13. September 2009)

Hallo ich habe ein Problem beim erstellen einer Eigenen DVD mittels Adobe Encore.

Und zwar ist emine Wichtigste Frage wie ich im Menu eigene Buttons erstellen/verwenden kann.
Und dann auch den Text ändern kann.

Einen eigenen Hintergrund bring ich ja gard noch zamm ....

Habe zwar einen eintrag "Menu mit Photoshop bearbeiten"(oder so) gefunden,
aber das problem ist auf dem PC mit adobe encor ist keiner drauf installiert ...

wie kann cih trotzdem (auch auf nem anderen PC) eigene Buttons erstellen und verwenden ?


noch ne kleine frage.
Bei Bildschrimpräsentationen mit fotos kann man nur 99 Bilder verwenden...
kann man dieses Limit erhöhen ? oder muss ich da mehrere Slideshows machen und die verketten ?


----------

